# I pod classic 20 Go



## GLAUTTI (27 Septembre 2008)

j ai ce ipod classic depuis 4 ans et il a toujours tres bien marché: je l'utilisais à la fois pour écouter la musique bien sur mais aussi en guise de disque dur. Apres qqs plantages j'ai decidé de le restaurer, la restauration se passait bien sauf qu'aprés il me mettait un message de genre "votre ipod est corrompu"  j'ai recommencé 2 ou 3 fois et meme message ....  mais maintenant il me mets le message suivant "votre ipod classic n'a pu etre restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (1430)
Que dois faire ? dois je le formater ? si oui comment on formate avec apple?
merci d avance


----------



## hotblood (28 Septembre 2008)

Essaie un reset avec formatage des données
bouton central + menu 5 sec mini après avoir fait coulisser le bouton de hold off vers hold on
passe-le  en mode disque (au reboot à l'apparition de la pomme; enfonce le bouton central + flèche gauche)
tu effaces les données et tu reformates via itunes
Ca devrait marcher


----------



## GLAUTTI (28 Septembre 2008)

.....  j ai fais ce que tu m as dis mais j ai un un message sur l ipod HPDETECT  HPFAIL    avec en plus aucun bouton qui repond ?
que dos je faire ou dois je comprendre qu il est mort ?


----------



## GLAUTTI (28 Septembre 2008)

et i tune ne detecte pas mon ipod qd il est connecté


----------



## hotblood (28 Septembre 2008)

Ramène le au SAV Apple; ça fleure bon le disque dur mort 

Oupsss, je viens de voir que tu l'as depuis 4 ans. Désolé....En même temps, la nouvelle gamme d'ipod est très jolie


----------



## fandipod (29 Septembre 2008)

Oui... Où sinon change le disque dur toi même mais c'est pas facile sur les ipod pour pas les casser.


----------

